# Bootleg Brewery



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/4/05)

I visited the Bootleg Brewery on Monday whilst holidaying in the Margeret River area.

It is in a lovely rural location overlooking a dam and with a playground for kids.

The beers that I tried were of an excellent standard.

The Wils Pils was fantastic and reminiscent of a great Bohemian Pilsener. The brewer told me he used Saaz and Hersbrucker hops and it really works well. It is also 100% Kirrin Malt.

Tom's brown Ale was a lovely malty easy drinking beer, not overly bitter.

Settlers pale ale was a good drop, didn't get too much info from him but it seems in the APA style.

10IPA was a bloody great beer. It was brewed for their 10th anniversary and it is an English style with a twist, coriander and orange peel. It works for me :chug: !

Raging Bull was a huge malty monster with a caramelly overtone and a very dry finish, would be great in front of the fire on a cold night.

I didn't try the other two beers which were an Amber Light and a Wheat beer.

We had dips and bread to accompany the beers and this was good. Food is a bit pricey but what we saw come out looked appetising enough.

This is a Micro to definately visit if you are in and around Margaret River. :super: 

Well done Bootleg Brewery  

C&B
TDA


----------



## bartron (15/4/05)

Was there a couple of weeks ago, also on holiday.

Couldn't stay long as my son had fallen asleep in the car, plus it was raining. What beer I had was nice though (worry not, my wife was in the car too). Love the setup upstairs where you can look through into the brewery/shed. 

Bartron


----------



## vlbaby (16/4/05)

You gotta love WA. there's brewerys all over the place. I checked out bootleg whilst i was over for holidays. I loved the raging bull, although by the name i thought it was going to be really strong or something. Instead it was just a really nice malty, flavorsome beer. 
Oh look out i'm drooling just thinking about it. :chug: 

vlbaby.


----------



## deebee (16/4/05)

Did you get to the Colonial TDA?


----------



## jayse (17/4/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> snipped>
> ...........whilst holidaying in the Margeret River area.
> 
> [post="54588"][/post]​






deebee said:


> Did you get to the Colonial TDA?
> [post="54755"][/post]​


Yes were else to you manage to ocupy a bar stool while on holidays?

Great review.

:wub: 
Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/05)

deebee, unfortunately I did not get to the Colonial  .
Tried hard but the several hours spent at Bootleg probably counted against me h34r: . But I now have an excuse to come back :super: !

jayse, I also went to Wicked Ale Brewery in Margaret River and obviously LC and Sail and Anchor in Freo! Reviews will follow.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Chatty (21/4/05)

I have been to Bootleg a couple of times now in the last few years and have loved it every time. The beers are superb, with personal favourites being the Sou-West Wheat and the IPA. Sorry - no reviews of the beers are possible taste wise...

As far as the food goes, it is probably pricey by, say, local chinese standards but for the tourist region of Margaret River it is actually pretty good.

Chatty


----------

